# Help removing semi - trans stain on cedar siding



## Hybridglitch (Dec 11, 2018)

I need to remove or extremely lighten very dark semi - transparent stain on flat panel cedar siding. They dont know what kind of stain was used (oil, pigment, etc.), or how long it had been on. They have had the house for 6 yrs and it was there when they bought it. Thing is is that the house has only been stained 3/4 of the way up then stopped. They want it stained a lighter color and dont want solid. Im on a time table on this job because coming from 7 hrs away to do job. So i dont wanna be there to many days. It is a standard 1 level home (log cabin like). What do you suggest? Stripper, mineral spirits, acetone? What process?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

BM Remove + Brighten. OR Spend all day with a sander. Using a sander you can optionally leave some of the existing finish and use a light semi-transparent stain and get sort of a patina look. The following is BM n638 "black" 1/2 formula. If you don't know what finish was previously used, go with a waterborne type stain (anything but sw woodscapes :vs_cool: )


----------



## Hybridglitch (Dec 11, 2018)

What was your process with the BM and how long did it take to get to where you are in pics?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

I don’t think sanding rough cut cedar is a good way to go. Not very efficient.

Start by pressure washing and use some bleach to clean it. You can at least see what you’re dealing with. 

You could try a deck stripper and/or brightener, *however I have had those deck strippers etch glass (leaving Light but permanent water spots) despite the packaging saying otherwise.

Another option is to use a latex semi-solid stain. This might be a useful compromise.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Hybridglitch said:


> What was your process with the BM and how long did it take to get to where you are in pics?



They were using 6" sanders, mask then spray + back brush. 



Chemical stripping is also a multi day process. Then you need to let the wood dry 48 hours before staining. Sodium hydroxide based solutions like BM remove work best you just need to keep the surrounding greenery wet.

Going with a light semi-solid stain probably won't look good straight over the existing dark finish.


The most efficient way is to media blast if you have access to one. Walnut shell or glass bead.


----------



## msucro (Apr 5, 2012)

*RAD-Restore A Deck stripper/neutralizer*

I've had great results with Restore A Deck stripper and neutralizer. We have done at least a dozen fences/siding houses with this combo. Please follow the instructions and good luck! We also normally use TWP1500 oil stain "wood preservative".

Thanks,
Marcus Sucro
CertaPro Painters of Palos Verdes


----------

